# SS Propress



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

As requested, pictures of the SS Propress we are installing in a warehouse. It's coming along pretty good, it's going a lot quicker than we originally thought. At first we were going to use Swagelok tubing/fittings to do this work but decided to give the Propress a try.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice work! Swagelok fittings would've cost you more in materials and I don't see the point in using a high pressure fitting in a low pressure part of the system unless client specifies it as such to standardize the plant. 
Swagelok compliments Propress type fittings. What Swagelok offer you is a complete system, brackets, valves, regs, tube,tools, gauges & flowmeters now a days


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice work man that stainless pro press is clean and sexy looking:laughing:..


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> Nice work! Swagelok fittings would've cost you more in materials and I don't see the point in using a high pressure fitting in a low pressure part of the system unless client specifies it as such to standardize the plant. Swagelok compliments Propress type fittings. What Swagelok offer you is a complete system, brackets, valves, regs, tube,tools, gauges & flowmeters now a days


 Thanks, I priced it both ways before I bid the job and the propress was a lot cheaper in material costs. The thing I had the hardest time trying to find is a stainless ball valve with a safety exhaust. I ended up finding them through Ferguson's F&W brand. Nibco, Apollo and Milwaukee would not make them for me.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm guessing you were good boy scout and put some pressure gauges in there somewhere!
The ball valve with safety exhaust, I'm not familiar with this type! Does this vent the cavity in the ball to upstream or atmosphere when it is closed (ball vlv with thermo/auto bleed vlv)?


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> I'm guessing you were good boy scout and put some pressure gauges in there somewhere! The ball valve with safety exhaust, I'm not familiar with this type! Does this vent the cavity in the ball to upstream or atmosphere when it is closed (ball vlv with thermo/auto bleed vlv)?


 Yeah there are some pressure gauges upstream. The ball valve with the safety exhaust doesn't vent the ball cavity, it vents the entire downstream side to the atmosphere. It's fairly common on compressed air systems so that if you shut the air off to a line feeding a pneumatic tool, then there is no air at all to the tool itself and nobody can get hurt.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

dannyoung85 said:


> Yeah there are some pressure gauges upstream. The ball valve with the safety exhaust doesn't vent the ball cavity, it vents the entire downstream side to the atmosphere. It's fairly common on compressed air systems so that if you shut the air off to a line feeding a pneumatic tool, then there is no air at all to the tool itself and nobody can get hurt.


Do you have pic of one so I can lookie lookie or give me a brand and model n I can google it? Are they expensive and do they vent automatically ?


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> Do you have pic of one so I can lookie lookie or give me a brand and model n I can google it? Are they expensive and do they vent automatically ?


 The cut sheets should give you all of the info that you need. I wouldn't go with the stainless ones if you didn't have to because the bronze ones are a lot cheaper and they are offered by all of the major valve companies. I bought 43 of these 1/2" ones for around 50 bucks a piece; they were all custom made. They automatically exhaust the downstream side when the valve is actuated from open to closed.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

dannyoung85 said:


> The cut sheets should give you all of the info that you need. I wouldn't go with the stainless ones if you didn't have to because the bronze ones are a lot cheaper and they are offered by all of the major valve companies. I bought 43 of these 1/2" ones for around 50 bucks a piece; they were all custom made. They automatically exhaust the downstream side when the valve is actuated from open to closed.


Thanks for the info. USD$50.00 seem pretty steep for a 1/2" 2 pce SS ball vlv with a drilled hole and an arrow stamp on it? Doing a quick conversion & calculation! I could buy the equivalent here customised for USD$20.00? 
Mine you the vlv is Chinese hence the cheap price!

Would a standard 3 way l-port ball valve with a drillled out threaded plug work as well or would this be more expensive?? The common port would be used as the exhaust


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> Thanks for the info. USD$50.00 seem pretty steep for a 1/2" 2 pce SS ball vlv with a drilled hole and an arrow stamp on it? Doing a quick conversion & calculation! I could buy the equivalent here customised for USD$20.00? Mine you the vlv is Chinese hence the cheap price! Would a standard 3 way l-port ball valve with a drillled out threaded plug work as well or would this be more expensive?? The common port would be used as the exhaust


 Yeah I thought they were kinda pricey too, but I needed them all within a week and they were the only ones who could deliver in that time frame. The ball itself had to be modified itself as well to let air pass around so it just wasn't a hole drilled in the valve body. I didn't price a three way valve so I have no idea if it would have been cheaper, but it would have worked too.


----------

